# Regulatory Compliance Category > National Credit Act Forum > [Question] What is Substantive Relief that the Court can provide?

## KristiKat

This is an academic question.

Looks like here is a lot of academic "law" men on this forum,

any answers please.

thanks

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

Your profile says you are an attorney, I would imagine that you can provide the answer forthwith.

----------


## KristiKat

says the man whose website cannot be found by google..... :Rofl:

----------


## KristiKat

substantive remedies:

*nullity (ie contract declared void) and restitution
*compensation and restitutionary damages (claimed individually or jointly)
*interim relief as in an interdict or provisional sentence


So the above has to do with the law itself....
Procedural remedies:

issues such as the ability to grant pre-trial relief, procedure and form, as well as statutes of limitations are classified as “procedure”

ie remedy to be granted - force to compel them to disclose, also if no plea is lodged default judgement, review, jurisdiction, process etc.


**no matter how hard you learn, sometimes you have to touch up, and clear the rust**

----------

